# Outback



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Hello all, I've been looking into purchasing a outback but still alittle skeptical about it I recently tried it and loved it but my question is, is it worth the money and is the mirage drive good for shallow water situations? So let me know so I can make a choice shortly!


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

I love mine, never had any reason to second guess the decision. It's perfect for me. It's fine in shallow water, you can pump the pedals so the fins don't go too deep. Or if you prefer its still pretty decent to paddle it traditionally. I stand in mine and do that sometimes.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

So it's good to stand in that's really good what about gulf or rougher waters?


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Trust me, buy it. I put off buying one for the longest time and once I got mine I knew it was worth the money. Its amazing for fishing...


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Love my outback. It is fast and stable and the ability to fish on the move is fantastic. The fins extend about 1 1/2 under the yak so you will start hitting the bottom but as stated earlier you can do short strokes with the pedals.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Sounds like it's awesome another question then is it to heavy to put on top of a jeep and can it be put on a jeep with the mirage drive?


----------



## Bill Braskey (Apr 7, 2010)

The mirage drive uninstalls very easily. It makes no sense to transport with the drive intact. As far as putting it on your Jeep, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

I tried the 2011 outback the other day and it was quite heavy but seemed manageable to carry I guess pcola k&s will have carts to?


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

I got my beachcart at Pens.Kayak,real wide wheels and Hobie bars.Works great on my Outback.

Robin


----------



## pchedeen (Jun 24, 2011)

Love my Outback. My wife liked it too so we had to go and buy her one a week later. The yak seems to be made for fishing. It can be a little squirrely to paddle at first but you will get used to it quickly. The Mirage drive is wonderful and really moves the yak along at a good clip. It is great if you are maneuvering around schools of bait; so easy to position the kayak and so nice to be able to maneuver the kayak with fishing pole in hand.

I got the Hobie cart with the soft balloon tires which works OK except in soft sand. I also have one of those Wheelez carts with the larger balloon tires but have not tried it with the Outback yet.

Bottom line: Get one, you will love it.

Pete


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys and girls think I have all the info I need looks like hobie will be my new family shortly!


----------



## billfishguy17 (Mar 21, 2010)

After reading this forum and others I have decieded on the outback myself. I was thinking about the maulibu, tarpon ect.. The bottom line is if you want to cover distance and fish while you are moving, you have to go with the Hobie. The question becomes do you want the PA, Outback ect. To me the kicker with the PA is the weight. It is 22lbs more than the outback. I am working alone, so I have to go with the Outback becase it will be easier to lift. My decision is do I want to wait for a lightly used one or buy new. Good luck.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

might also be thinking about a good set of wheelez...


----------



## tidebow67 (Feb 18, 2010)

I've had mine for a month and I love it. Went back and forth for a year tryin to decide between the Outback and the PA. Thought about it long and hard. If I could spend the majority of my time in the Gulf, I'dve went with the PA but probably 75% of my time will be inshore or skinny less accessible fresh water. Spent several days on it now and don't regret my decision at all. Stood up all day after trout and redfish in FWB and never had a problem. Had to refine my pushpoling skills but it came around pretty quick. I did take a saltwater bath the first time I tried to stand in the Gulf but it can be done fairly easily. I don't regret buyin the Outback one bit


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

billfishguy17 said:


> After reading this forum and others I have decieded on the outback myself. I was thinking about the maulibu, tarpon ect.. The bottom line is if you want to cover distance and fish while you are moving, you have to go with the Hobie. The question becomes do you want the PA, Outback ect. To me the kicker with the PA is the weight. It is 22lbs more than the outback. I am working alone, so I have to go with the Outback becase it will be easier to lift. My decision is do I want to wait for a lightly used one or buy new. Good luck.


Used or lightly used will be a long wait..........................

Robin


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

So should I get the turbo drive 2.0 or no?


----------



## billfishguy17 (Mar 21, 2010)

I've test rode the same outback with the stock fins and the 2.0 turbos. Turbos make a noticable difference in speed. They do seem like they are a bit harder to push. I would probably get the turbos if money is not an issue. Good luck.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

I tried them today and they did seem like it was alittle more effert but I was getting noticeably farther faster with them! Thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Get them,a few times in the water and you'll never know they were changed.

The sail rudder is another should have.

Robin


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

The guys at key sailing told me about that I fish more inshore than offshore so I was thinking that may be alittle to much but I may get you just to go all out if your going to spend 2 grand on a kayak (fishing machine) might as well go all out!


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Just bought a 2011 hobie outback baby super excited!


----------



## tidebow67 (Feb 18, 2010)

Turbo fins are great but the bigger rudder is the greatest advantage to me. Better control and tracking in current. I know that u'll love it


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

tidebow67 said:


> Turbo fins are great but the bigger rudder is the greatest advantage to me. Better control and tracking in current. I know that u'll love it


The sail rudder really is a must have.................BIG DIFFERANCE


----------

